# Hatch tinkles itself under acceleration



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

I have two hatchback Cruzes. But my newest one has a weird issue that keeps messing up my back window. It is a 2017. When I accelerate, the rear window washer fluid thingie dribbles out a little fluid onto the glass. Has anyone else dealt with this sphincter control issue successfully?


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

50thCorvette said:


> I have two hatchback Cruzes. But my newest one has a weird issue that keeps messing up my back window. It is a 2017. When I accelerate, the rear window washer fluid thingie dribbles out a little fluid onto the glass. Has anyone else dealt with this sphincter control issue successfully?


I had this exact issue and the Chevy dealer's exact response to me was to stop using the rear window washer. They said no one else complains about it and that it only does that to me because I use it...fantastic customer service if I do say so myself.


----------

